# late molt?



## sk8erkho (Mar 19, 2007)

It's been way over two weeks since my little orchid molted. The chinese have since molted 2-3 times. Is this normal? how long should it take between molts?


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

What is way over two weeks? Two and a half? It will molt when it molts, don't worry about it.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm, a few of my mantises (back then) quit molting after 1, 2, or 3 times. They just drop dead after being weak for a while. It kinda makes me think of them trying to get around wearing really tight clothes.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wondering if there was something wrong as this is my first time careing for the Orchid.


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 20, 2007)

2 weeks is not that long anyway my ghosts for their first molt were 3 or 4 weeks and it get longer between each shed


----------

